# Persistance Is Finally Paying Off!



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been really working hard to get all of my P's to eat pellets, and FINALLY, some of them are starting to accept the pelleted food without stuffing it into anything first. So far my gold mac, the 6" peru rhom, and my son's 3.5" black rhom are eating pellets now. Hopefully, the 2 bigger rhoms will start eating them soon too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's great news BF...
One of the milestones in piranha keeping IMO.

It rates up there with when yer Serra 'comes out of it's shell.'


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome Blue!!!
















Any tips on how you got your Rhoms to eat them. I have a 5" rhom which I believe to be from Peru that I've had for about 6wks and I just now got him to eat tilapia off the bottom of the tank. He normally wants it tied to something and hanging in the current. How long do you think it has taken so far? I know time is everything.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Awesome Blue!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What pellets do you feed? I should probably try pellets on my elong next time im at the lfs as the only pellets i have are floating and my p's dont notice them.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ Try hikari's massivore delite sinking pellets, I've had lots of luck with those, also they are extremely beneficial in terms of nutritional value from what I understand.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry for the late replies everyone. It's been kinda busy at work and home lately.

How I am getting them to eat the pellets is like this. I stopped feeding them for like a week, and everyday, I would put a few pellets in the tank for like 10-15 minutes. If they didn't eat them, it got removed. After a few weeks of no food but the pellets. I could see them showing some interest in them, like when the pellets would get caught in the current from the filter, and would get pulled down midway. That is when they would go after the pellet and eat it. The little rhom was more eager and would eat it right off the top. The pellets I'm using are the pond pellets I feed all of my other fish. I get them from Tractor Supply by me. I haven't done this yet, but I'm going to start soaking the pellets in garlic guard and vita-chem too.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

I had the opposite. They started on pellets no problem.....Now they wont touch them so i have to stuff them inside the food i give them


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure all 5 Ps are eating pellets now. I put pellets in all of the tanks, and when I went back down, the pellets were gone. I can't find them on the bottom of the tanks, so they must have eaten them. I'll try again tonight. crossin my fingers


----------

